# Black friday Driftwood on sale?



## Steelwind (Sep 19, 2014)

Any places that the driftwoods are on sale? thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Always on sale at your local river or stream. FREE! Bring a few branches from your yard to replenish the ones you took. Lol. If people comment it ruins salmon habitat. Salmon lay eggs in pebbles not sticks.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

THINK OF THE SALMONS!! lol jk :lol:


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

This time of year, disturbing the gravels and river beds by traipsing around in them removing wood can crush and kill the hound salmon developing in the gravel beds. Those laws exist for a reason. Better off taking it from a nearby lake as their I no risk of destroying salmon nesting habitat


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

LOL. Good point about taking it from a lake Kevin. I've heard the Vancouver aquarium gets wood for their tanks from Lakes in the interior.

I fish all the time and let me tell you, there is an abundance of sticks and wood in/on the side of local rivers and streams, that is doing nothing to help with salmon breeding. Ive been fishing for 25 years and I care tremendously about conserving BC fishing. I just fished/trecked 3 miles of a local Maple Ridge creek and saw tons of wood that gets brought down the creek by high water and floods. Also only certain rivers and streams have Salmon in them right now. Unless you are bringing a chainsaw with you and literally cutting a huge log out of the river, grabbing a few neat branches is harmless. Of course common sense needs to be used. I shouldn't have to mention that but there seems to be a shortage of it these days. Walk a long side a river. You will find tons of wood that isn't even in the water so it can't be any use to a fish.  

Another way to look at it is. Taking a piece of wood and adding it to your tank might also bring awareness to fish and fish tanks. Your friends come over. See your wicked looking tank. Now they want one!!!! Now they learn about fish. Maybe they get a tank become avid fisherman who knows???? Im going out today to look for a few small branches for a guys fish tank at work. Its tiny. He's never had a tank before. He moved here from Indonesia a few years ago. He is so excited for his first fish tank ever. Im super happy to set him up something nice and natural looking. 

As for the laws against it. There is no shortage of people out fishing without licenses, keeping foul caught fish, more than their limit or just plain old poaching them. Laws were put in place for people who cant use their brains. Gathering the odd stick from the river is hardly a crime in my eyes but maybe thats because I have a brain.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about checking fantasy aquatics...


----------

